#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 18.0

## moduqa

Hi all


Etap 18.0 is not out yet
But i have the m.e.d.e.c.i.n.e.

I sell for $1 million :Friendly Wink: See More: Etap 18.0

----------


## mukhriz

maybe Saftware is interested

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## fgf

> maybe Saftware is interested
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



lol....

----------


## gustav

Nice..we just had someone with V16 m3d. And now V18 is available.. :Smile:

----------


## himmelstern

there's no etap 18. Etap 14 was started produced at 2014* etap 16 start produced at 2016.

the same for 12 - 2012* 11 - 2011.

medic.ine resellers and scramers do a lot of noise in forums.

----------


## moduqa

> there's no etap 18. Etap 14 was started produced at 2014* etap 16 start produced at 2016.
> 
> the same for 12 - 2012* 11 - 2011.
> 
> medic.ine resellers and scramers do a lot of noise in forums.



well* can't say you are wrong

----------


## himmelstern

how you can prove it? any source different than wikipedia?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## himmelstern

thanks

----------


## fgf

Please share ETAP 18 installation files

----------


## gustav

pls share..hehehe

----------


## orlyboy

my guess is..there will be no etap 18 to be released* maybe there will be an upgrade for 16.0.0 to 16.x.x.
the next major release maybe is etap 20.0.0..lol..

----------


## moduqa

> pls share..hehehe



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password :moduqa.share.via.egpet.netSee More: Etap 18.0

----------


## ionioni

obvious trolling stuff
still i took half a minute to d/l the first 1MB from the first rar part and check on it



btw you posted a rar password yet you forgot to use it when raring

took you sometime to u/l this no?

----------


## orlyboy

lol...it is a movie about a rig that blowout and kills 11 crew..BP loses huge amount of money for the failure of the operations.

----------


## moduqa

> obvious trolling stuff
> still i took half a minute to d/l the first 1MB from the first rar part and check on it
> 
> 
> 
> btw you posted a rar password yet you forgot to use it when raring
> 
> took you sometime to u/l this no?





............................
well.............an amateur would have fell for it

for those of you looking for it* enjoy the *ahem* ETAP 18 movie

----------


## moduqa

I'm feeling like doing charity today*
Solution to ETAP 18

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## moduqa_braindead_follower

> I'm feeling like doing charity today*
> Solution to ETAP 18
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




WOW! Thanks! Solution is working great!
moduqa knows best
Thanks!!

----------


## moduqa_whywon't you share

> I'm feeling like doing charity today*
> Solution to ETAP 18
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Link isn't working
Can you reupload?* Please*Please i really need ETAP 18 for my project

----------


## moduqa

> Link isn't working
> Can you reupload?* Please*Please i really need ETAP 18 for my project



Sorry* I only do it for the Challange
i will not be reuploading ETAP 18 solution* You sould buy the software if you really need it for your project

And i only share with people who suk my dik
Pm me how much you want to suk my dik

----------


## gustav

> Sorry* I only do it for the Challange
> i will not be reuploading ETAP 18 solution* You sould buy the software if you really need it for your project
> 
> And i only share with people who suk my dik
> Pm me how much you want to suk my dik



You ppl really loves to suck...

----------


## mukhriz

Some ppl in egpet really loves to suk ma dik...fuk other ppls mother * bitching...are these  ppl from iran all have the attitude like this....

----------


## himmelstern

> Sorry* I only do it for the Challange
> i will not be reuploading ETAP 18 solution* You sould buy the software if you really need it for your project
> 
> And i only share with people who suk my dik
> Pm me how much you want to suk my dik

----------


## awer5

Please share the *********thank you.

----------


## mukhriz

Me too..18 pls

See More: Etap 18.0

----------


## mukhriz

You managed to reverse 18..Moduqa

----------


## Key Dump

Hi* if anyone has the original  dongle ETAP 18
contact me
Can i create the emulator for this community

----------


## himmelstern

There is no etap 18* Etap 16 link is on etap 16 forum

----------


## moduqa

It took a while, but this thread is now legit! :Big Grin:

----------


## zabiruddin

pls reupload the etap18 solution

----------


## aetap

ETAP 18 avaiable for selected users official release will be in 2nd half of 2018

----------


## mehdiraghvash

the link is fake guys.

----------


## moduqa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is ETAP 1800 build 18.0.0.11818
it is different from retail build

Password : moduqa

----------


## zabiruddin

thanks, for the post, please also provide license, is setup file available?

----------


## hnx

thanx brother. but install files cannot?

----------


## gafi123

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Can you share different links other than 4shared please?

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



I see no setup.exe file or medi-cine file, serial for it? that is a portable version??? or is a copy of installation path.See More: Etap 18.0

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## cadguy

L o L

----------


## landtrash

> I see no setup.exe file or medi-cine file, serial for it? that is a portable version??? or is a copy of installation path.



They're copied at a workshop held in Houston on may 2018. Notice this version is not a QA passed build of ETAP (it's a private build, meant for use in educational area).  The projects used during those two days are there for anyone to peek  :Frown:  maybe id the good person who copied at that time... don't know, hope not.

A good soul that makes us a med-icine?

----------


## mehdiraghvash

share license manager installation folder.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Brother's, This is the forum to share for needy friends. Please share ETAP-18 with Med-cine to help needy brothers. God bless you.

----------


## uaytac

Need ***** for Et.. 18.

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> 



can't see, too small file resolution

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



can't see either, redirects to homepage **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

could you upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Please

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanksSee More: Etap 18.0

----------


## Papisalda

> 



I have the same problem bro !!!

----------


## pdnk737

can please share this link dude... THANK YOU

----------


## pdnk737

can please share this link dude... THANK YOU

----------


## pdnk737

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



 crashes as it opens... any solutions???anything to do with the registry,after extraction??please let me know..THANKS FOR THE FILE.

----------


## c4275313

Guys,

Follow the below link to download the latest version of E-T-A-P 18. Unfortunately, there is no M-E-D

solo.solidstatenetworks.com/mmo/etap/ETAP18EN-i-20180625-DLM.exe

----------


## mehdiraghvash

Hi every one
I try to active the etap 18 with license but error "the license is full"is occured.
Would you please help me about fix it.
I publish this solution for all to enjoy etap 18.
I used this method instead of ***** for eatp 16.1 , 12.6 and the result was very well.

----------


## Henryrcp

How it works that file, is an executable, try to unpack it and is password-protected, the antivirus will not detect viruses but it is not reliable, to the final run and I saw something to happen

----------


## Henryrcp

> Guys,
> 
> Follow the below link to download the latest version of E-T-A-P 18. Unfortunately, there is no M-E-D
> 
> solo.solidstatenetworks.com/mmo/etap/ETAP18EN-i-20180625-DLM.exe



How it works that file, is an executable, try to unpack it and is password-protected, the antivirus will not detect viruses but it is not reliable, to the final run and I saw something to happen

----------


## uaytac

solo.solidstatenetworks.com/mmo/etap/ETAP18EN-i-20180625-DLM.exe just downloads the Etap iso. it is not installer or ********.

----------


## moduqa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi all, I'm able to use ETAP 1800 datahub only,( can edit /save, but can not run any test cases), does anyone know which registry to change to activate the rest?

----------


## gustav

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Wow..where you get ep10

----------


## gustav

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



U inbix is full

See More: Etap 18.0

----------


## cadguy

Easypower 10.0.1.485 very nice software.

----------


## c4275313

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ohhh

----------


## nodongle.biz

Seems the image of About dialog is a fake.

----------


## cadguy

Top 2 are fake. Bottom one is a Trial version issued to some company.

----------


## gustav

> Easypower 10.0.1.485 very nice software.



We all know that

----------


## cadguy

> We all know that



Also SKM 2018.

----------


## gustav

> Also SKM 2018.



I think skm 2018 is the v8 still

----------


## gustav

Well....who has the med for skm v8,ep10 and etap 14.16 18...can you share it?

----------


## Henryrcp

ETAP 18.1.1 Release - Available Now
Delivering dramatically increased performance & productivity
IRVINE, Calif.  September 27, 2018 - ETAP announces the latest upgrade to the ETAP 18 series which expands on the innovative solutions developed for modeling, analysis, and operation.

----------


## Key Dump

Someone can upload Setup ETAP version 18.1.1
Emulator for ETAP 18.0.0 Ready

----------


## uaytac

If you have emulator, why you are not sharing it with us?

See More: Etap 18.0

----------


## osetroid

Who has ETAP 18? I can't find it

----------


## gustav

Who has latest skm n easypower?

----------


## ahmad24

no update about ETAP 18.

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKITA13

Hi  Key.

this is the Setup ETAP V18.1.1. Please Share the emulator..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gustav

Still no news for SKM v8 and EP...
What else PF..

----------


## cadguy

> Still no news for SKM v8 and EP...
> What else PF..



They are all in safe custody.

----------


## gustav

> They are all in safe custody.



For sharing?

----------


## amro97531

> ohhh



good

----------


## amro97531

> good



wooow

----------


## cadguy

What is the problem?

----------


## gustav

Anyone has sincal?

See More: Etap 18.0

----------


## PemulA

> Anyone has sincal?



ask ion ioni  :Sneakiness:

----------


## raj151857

Dear Team,

Any update on Med****

----------

